
Dolphin Progress Report: September 2016 - turbohz
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2016/10/02/dolphin-progress-report-september-2016/
======
qwertyuiop924
The Dolphin team is unbelievably talented. How talented? They've moved GC
emulation to approximately where PSX emulation is today. Compare this to
Dreamcast emulation, which barely works if you're lucky, or Xbox emulation,
which is nonexistant.

But those projects aren't heavily worked on, so let's compare it to PCSX2.
Dolphin is faster, and has better game support, and is actually emulating more
powerful hardware.

OTOH, Dolphin doesn't have to deal with the PS2's... interesting design, and
the horrors of the Emotion Engine.

~~~
wodenokoto
Why is xbox emulation lacking so much? Isn't it basically a PC with custom OS?

~~~
ferbivore
See
[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48088464&postcoun...](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48088464&postcount=26)
for the classic write-up.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Thanks, very informative.

I feel like an idiot now.

------
errantspark
Dolphin is one of the most impressive open source projects I've ever come
across. It works flawlessly, especially compared to other emulation efforts.

The thing that absolutely blew my mind though is that I can play Zelda:
Windwaker in __VIRTUAL REALITY __using Dolphin. It 's not just some sort of
tech demo, it's fully playable and actually quite fun.

